# Our “chicken little” due for eviction mid july!



## Sfgwife

We are gettin another new grand! I cannot remember if i spilled the beans here yet or not. This is gonna be such a fun and amazing journey to go on and watch as these two become parents! Chicken little is also gonna be THE mostest bestest birthday pressie i have ever gotten. . The eviction date is a few days before it. But we are over the moon EXCITED for this one! Paul and i will actually get to be for real and for true granny and pappy with this one. :coolmovesdance):clapping::inlove:. It has been a rough go of it with some scary moments so far but things are settlin down now. They did their genetic testing last week and everything is normal normal normal. Yay and AMEN! And.... they found out what our chicken little (i was callin it this cause in one of the scan videos our dil sent us it was just a dancin all around in there) will be......


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations! How exciting!


----------



## GoofyGoat

What an adorable gender reveal! CONGRATULATIONS! I'm SO very excited for you!
YAY! WHA-HOO! YIPEE!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Woohoo!!! Congratulations! So happy for you :hug:


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> What an adorable gender reveal! CONGRATULATIONS! I'm SO very excited for you!
> YAY! WHA-HOO! YIPEE!


They knew yesterday and teased the crap out of us ALL day lol! I think sarah was pickin up the stuff to do this for fun. When they found out they were expecting... sarah had their pic lady come out to "just take pics" and that is when she told preston.

They had this whole fun thing planned for tellin us but preston was crazy excited and called me from dinner chores and told me. Then they told paul when he got up from his nap. By doin it that way they didn't get to do the fun thing in tellin us we were gonna get to be grands by them.. so this is the "consolation" prize lol! It is cute. And we are just thankful they are not gonna do a gender reveal party! To us old farts those are just weird and crazy. But what do we know right? Hahaaha.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> To us old farts those are just weird and crazy. But what do we know right? Hahaaha.


Hey, I resemble those old fart remarks...LOL .Yeah, I never got it either but it's the new "thing" next it'll be broadcast on satellites or something else beyond my comprehension....UGH


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Hey, I resemble those old fart remarks...LOL .Yeah, I never got it either but it's the new "thing" next it'll be broadcast on satellites or something else beyond my comprehension....UGH


Lol yep!


----------



## Goats Rock

Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Sfgwife

Here is chicken little's woobie from granny so far. The blue will be all of the connectors. I started working on flowers and praying for this child right before we left florida..... almost three years ago. I put it away and picked it up here and there. It has brought me so much peace in the hand sewing. I have always loved hand sewin but this one it different somehow and always has been. The stolen minutes have turned into hours and hours. Slowly it is gettin there though. . Now to put the rows together.


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.


----------



## Goats Rock

How beautiful. What a wonderful family treasure! "Chicken Little" is so lucky to have such a wonderful grandma as you!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> Here is chicken little's woobie from granny so far. The blue will be all of the connectors. I started working on flowers and praying for this child right before we left florida..... almost three years ago. I put it away and picked it up here and there. It has brought me so much peace in the hand sewing. I have always loved hand sewin but this one it different somehow and always has been. The stolen minutes have turned into hours and hours. Slowly it is gettin there though. . Now to put the rows together.
> 
> View attachment 169461


Oh I see what you mean! I LOVE IT!! The blue really makes the flowers pop and your brother did great on the material WOW!


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh I see what you mean! I LOVE IT!! The blue really makes the flowers pop and your brother did great on the material WOW!


It was nice talkin for a short bit today! He had no idea what treasure he was gettin for me lol! He just said i bought you some old lookin fabric i thought you might like from habitat here a d it is in the mail. Lol! I use it sparingly. But in this i did use quite a bit. .

I am kinda tempted to use the light color at the bottom on the back for the woobie. It is a flat flannel sheet.... that was on my granny b's bed a lot. It is SO soft and it was hers. Preston.. chicken little's dad... loved her so much. But i also have a flat linen sheet. I LOVE using old linen sheets on woobies. They feel amazing!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh I love flannel! So soft and snuggley! Preston would be thrilled that his little one would have something of Great Granny B's...it would be so special. Great idea!
You're so creative it's amazing!
It was fun chatting, glad you got Miss Piggy bred..only 3 months three weeks till sausage makers Yay!


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'm late posting, but wanted to say how awesome this is, Congrats on the expectant baby boy!


----------



## Sfgwife

I have nine of the elven rows sewn together. I love workin on this but i sew miss my sewin machine! I am very ready to be able to start a new project! When i get all the rows together i need to do the edges so i have a straight edge. I jad thought to continue with the pattern as it is but now i am not sure ifi want to do that or do the connector dark blue all the way around. :/.

I was invited by the kids to go see the ultrasound. . So i go to see him all wiggly in there.


----------



## ksalvagno

Looks beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Looks GREAT!
What an amazing woobie for the little one! It's coming along so nicely! The kids should be thrilled!


----------



## HoosierShadow

That is beautiful!


----------



## Sfgwife

All of the rows are together. I trimmed and stay stitched the edges. Now for quilting.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is just beautiful!


----------



## Sfgwife

ksalvagno said:


> That is just beautiful!


Thank you! The dark single hexis are not black but a nice blue green.


----------



## BethJ

That looks amazing! I'm sure he will cherish it, especially when he's old enough to understand how much love and time was put into it


----------



## toth boer goats

:inlove:


----------



## Sfgwife

His little finger, toes and nose! Jus lookit that sweet face. This grams cannot WAIT to meet our chicken little! July cannot come soon enough for me. Sarah says he has a mullet lol! He has a lil hair on top and a chunk in the back.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Goats Rock

Boy, the scans sure are alot clearer than in the past! What a neat picture! 
Precious baby!


----------



## Sfgwife

Goats Rock said:


> Boy, the scans sure are alot clearer than in the past! What a neat picture!
> Precious baby!


yes they are!


----------



## ksalvagno

Aw. Always exciting.


----------



## Goats Rock

Time is rapidly approaching for the big day, isn't it? Sending good wishes for an easy and quick delivery!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Yes! Almost there!


----------



## Sfgwife

Goats Rock said:


> Time is rapidly approaching for the big day, isn't it? Sending good wishes for an easy and quick delivery!


Five more weeks. It is NEVER gonna get here. Lol!


----------



## Sfgwife

His woobie all done and crib sheets that i made for his bed. Then. There is the pedicure queen.... Hope.


----------



## Goats Rock

Beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Oh my goodness hope! We had a lil bull calf born this mornin, we haven’t been home because we took some goats to a buyer 4 hours away. Currently on our way back...

his baby blanket is beautiful! I still have the one my grandma made me and all of my kids have the ones that their grandma made for them! He will cherish that thing for the rest of his life!


----------



## Sfgwife

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Oh my goodness hope! We had a lil bull calf born this mornin, we haven't been home because we took some goats to a buyer 4 hours away. Currently on our way back...
> 
> his baby blanket is beautiful! I still have the one my grandma made me and all of my kids have the ones that their grandma made for them! He will cherish that thing for the rest of his life!


The badk of it... i need get the kids to take a pic. But i did squares and aLao ised fabric that others sent to me. I also jad family write notes to him on their squares. Dil cried ugly cryin when she saw it. We both did. I knew she would. . Even warned her lol! The kids had seen the front before i started the hand quiting but nothing after until the shower. That was a hard secret to keep lol!

Comgrats on the new calf!


----------



## Sfgwife

Our beautiful dil and just lookit that Chicken Little!!!! About once a week she sends me pics of them. Today she was at work... she is an RN. And right now going nuts in icu instead of the er. Lol poor thing! But the icu is the safe spot for them to be for all this covid mess. Her hosp is sending all the covid pts to another hosp. She hates the "boring job that is done in two hours pretty much". And i remind her that they are both way more safe in this boring spot for now. And that it will not last forever. Poor lil lady.

She is such a goober! She says she is too small for only four weeks left. I ask her WHY do you think that. She says.... cause i compare me to other preg ladies. Ugh kid! You lost weight for the first three months and you are all belly with him! He grows every single month and in a month at eviction time you will be happy he is a tiny dictator. Hahahahah! Even in the last week i can tell by this pic he has grown more.

She also sent a video today of him dancin round in there. She said he was plannin his escape. (rofl). He was all over the place and it was like he was hittin a punchin bag with his lil legs. He is head down and all up in her ribs are his feets.


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, they can be really active.

Wearing boxing gloves.


----------



## Goats Rock

I remember those days! I'm short, so I was all belly from throat to hips! (4 kids, Smallest was 7-1/2# last was 9-1/2#. ) Small is good as long as baby is healthy! 

Those days, no ultra sound, no drugs, just LABOR! Lol


----------



## Tanya

Wow. She might have him sooner. Can she fit 4 fingers between her sturnam and top of belly?


----------



## Sfgwife

Tanya said:


> Wow. She might have him sooner. Can she fit 4 fingers between her sturnam and top of belly?


Nah. He is all up in her ribs beatin them up.


----------



## Sfgwife

We gonna have a grandson before the week end is out. They inducing sarah in the mornin. Say tons of prayers today please. Ultrasound yesterday was eh. He is 5lb 9oz. Doc says this mornin if they do not induce there a chance of a stillborn baby. He just not gettin enough nutrition. I wish i could take this away for my babies! They are wrecks today.


----------



## ksalvagno

Will be praying.


----------



## jschies

You think that when your children are grown up you don't have to worry about them anymore... I think we worry more about our grown children than the little ones. I'm praying for your family also.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Praying for you and your kids!
If it makes you feel any better, all three of my kids were 5 pounders (5.8,5.6,5.4) and they were all healthy and strong. Just buy them some premie diapers because newborn will be too big. He'll catch up and be just fine!
Hang in there and I can't wait to see "Chicken Little!"


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent.


----------



## Goats Rock

More prayers......


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Prayers! It will be ok!!


----------



## Sfgwife

And today we have a new lil finger sucker in the family. He came earthside safe and sound after a long journey. Gatlin Barrett 5.4 lbs 19 inches long. Mom and baby boy are doing great!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Congrats!!!! He is a cutie!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations! How precious!


----------



## MellonFriend

He's soooo cute!!! Congratulations! So glad he and Mom are healthy. I love his name! :storkboy:


----------



## Goats Rock

Yay! Congratulations all around! So very glad for you all!


----------



## cristina-sorina

Congratulations! What a beautiful blessing to your family!


----------



## Tanya

Congratulations


----------



## CaramelKittey

(woot)Congratulations!


----------



## Sfgwife




----------



## MellonFriend

Wow look at the full head of hair! All my siblings were baldies. :lolgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, a huge congrats on a beautiful baby. (clap):inlove:


----------



## Sfgwife




----------



## ksalvagno

Aw! Little Burrito.


----------



## Goats Rock

Cute little guy! And his eyes are so clear! I used to hate that they put ointment in the eyes as soon as the babe was born. Poor things couldn't see thru the stuff. (I guess it was for bad diseases, but they did it for every baby) 

He sure is alert!


----------



## Goatzrule

wow congrats


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.  :inlove:


----------



## jschies

Congratulations!! He sure is cute!


----------



## Sfgwife

Sarah sent me this yesterday..... all i said was not me. Hahahaha! I can honestly say i did not get teach him bad habits yet. Lol!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Likely story....hahaha! Lol 

Naw, he's a cutie to be sure! Congrats Grandma!


----------



## MellonFriend

(rofl)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

OMG! too funny!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh dear. :heehee:


----------



## Sfgwife

This is the size of a tinny tinny perfectly formed ear that has stolen another piece of my heart in the wee hours of the mornin today. The foot that is attached lower down is no longer than my whole thumb. I drove the hour to see him this mornin, spent two glorious hours holding him and was home for mornin chores. This Grams is soooooo smitten!

Is it time i can go back now? I for sure can make it back by dinner chore time. .










A good ole milk drunk bender yesterday....


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## luvmyherd

Love your pictures and I am so happy that everything is okay.
Next to my own kids and grandkids; I think I am safe in saying that is the cutest baby ever. Love that hair.


----------



## Sfgwife

pappy got hold his lil buddy. Then after inspections.... napped.


----------



## Sfgwife

luvmyherd said:


> Love your pictures and I am so happy that everything is okay.
> Next to my own kids and grandkids; I think I am safe in saying that is the cutest baby ever. Love that hair.


Hahaha Sarah said she sees the pics of babies on the baby things and packages and is like he is way more beautiful than those babies. Lol! I told her she just biased.


----------



## toth boer goats

:inlove:


----------



## Sfgwife

G is almost a month old and is doin great! He finally is in newborn clothes this week. His parentals are doing an amazing job!


----------



## Goats Rock

What a cutie! Love the splayed toes! Babies are great, they are so limber!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww precious.


----------



## CaramelKittey

:inlove: I'm sure he is a joy to have around!


----------



## ksalvagno

Just adorable!


----------



## Sfgwife

The outfit! (rofl). And jus lookit those wee tinny rolls he is startin to get!


----------



## MellonFriend

:heehee: That's an adorable onezie!


----------



## Sfgwife

MellonFriend said:


> :heehee: That's an adorable onezie!


And just to make it more better..... his dad is a police officer. (rofl). His mom is a rn so i am sure someone got him one with a goofy nursey saying too. Hahahahha.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww. :haha:


----------



## luvmyherd

OMG!!!! Getting cuter all the time.


----------



## Steampunked

I love baby rolls. They're so kissable.


----------



## Sfgwife

This is whachu talkin bout willis?










G and i had a date! I was SO tired that day but no way was i tellin the kids they could not have a day date.










The twisted family that i love. Hahahha! Our dil sent me a pic of "cheese nips" friday. Just a random thing that made me laugh.i saw the pic early in the mornin before an infusion of coffee. Dil is a natural redhead so she has that lovely white white skin. All i kept thinkin was WHY are you puttin cheese on your nips daughter. I mean dang we do not DO processed cheeses. Lol! And WHY are you sendin ME pics of it. This is somethin weird that you and the son do that as your mama i do NOT need know. Then it clicked. Eesh!


----------



## toth boer goats

Love the pics.


----------



## Goats Rock

What a sweet little baby!


----------



## Sfgwife




----------



## MellonFriend

Oh my word he's getting so big so fast.


----------



## ksalvagno

Happy boy!


----------



## luvmyherd




----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my look at him. :inlove:


----------



## Goats Rock

How do you keep from hugging him all the time? What a cutie!


----------



## Sfgwife

Goats Rock said:


> How do you keep from hugging him all the time? What a cutie!


Haahahha. I do it as much as possible of course!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwwwww! Little G is growin like a weed,even since last week! My goodness, he's a handsome little monster!
How's he liking visiting with Jade and Crickie? Those long Nubian ears would be fun to tug on...lol.


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Awwwwww! Little G is growin like a weed,even since last week! My goodness, he's a handsome little monster!
> How's he liking visiting with Jade and Crickie? Those long Nubian ears would be fun to tug on...lol.


He has not been up to see the girls yet. But! Sat we are havin a sleepover with him. So he will get the full gammot of dinner and breaky chores. This will be interesting i am sure! But it might help me see what i really need for when he is here three days a week.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> He has not been up to see the girls yet. But! Sat we are havin a sleepover with him. So he will get the full gammot of dinner and breaky chores. This will be interesting i am sure! But it might help me see what i really need for when he is here three days a week.


Im so jealous...I'd love to get my hands on my grandkids 3 days a week! Hope you have a great sleep over and even get some sleep lol


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Im so jealous...I'd love to get my hands on my grandkids 3 days a week! Hope you have a great sleep over and even get some sleep lol


he slept from 12-5. . He has been such a great baby. He did dinner chores and breaky chores like a lil trooper


----------



## toth boer goats

(highfive)(thumbup)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Way to go little G!


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Way to go little G!


I had laugh this mornin... sarah asked me if she could get some of the majikal fairy sleepin dust for their house. Hahahahaha! I told her farm life is ruff on everyone. That it was just the majiks of mom and dad's home cause the kids come here and go sleep in our bed sometimes too. He slept for her his normal hours... 12-2:30 bottle then 5:30 bottle. I did tell her HOW he ate here that night.... eleven a full four oz and midnight another full four ounces. I told her to offer him more in a bottle at his last feed and see how he did. I also laughed and told her that as long as she kept me in her milks he could just stay all the time.... i got a big fat no. Hahahahha.


----------



## Sfgwife

Pappy DID love not havin to share him much though. I would ask did he need me help and he just almost growled at me. Kinda a snarl that i was afraid if i reached for G i would draw back a nub. Hahhahaahahha. But paul had sleep sometime...


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww. :inlove:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Great pics of Paul and you! Proud Grammy and gramps


----------



## Goats Rock

That's quite the baby stroller! Far cry from the umbrella stroller my kids had or the baby buggy I was in! He looks so little in it. He sure is precious!

And I love the t shirt! "If you see me hugging a tree, I'm estimating board feet"! (rofl)


----------



## Sfgwife

Goats Rock said:


> That's quite the baby stroller! Far cry from the umbrella stroller my kids had or the baby buggy I was in! He looks so little in it. He sure is precious!
> 
> And I love the t shirt! "If you see me hugging a tree, I'm estimating board feet"! (rofl)


I had a friend make the shirt for him. He loves makin things. Plus i have fun findin silly tshirts for him too

lordy i feel ya on the umbrella strollers! We had them with the boys. Paul put his foot down amd said we gettin good allterrain with big tires lol! A friend had this one for sale for crazy cheap.


----------



## Sfgwife

The kids and G went to the punkin patch for pics yesterday.


----------



## Sfgwife

Just some fun pics of G. He is such a great baby! And his parentals have done an amazing job at teaching him it is ok to not be held all the time. He is cooing and has found his hands now. He tries to mimic your mouth movements to make noises. It is soooo cute! Being a grandparent is so wonderful!


----------



## Sfgwife

This is Jacob our middle son and his little family. They are in vermont and we have not yet met the youngest babe.


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## MellonFriend

Love that mohawk!  What wonderful pictures.


----------



## luvmyherd

What a little doll! Grandkids are the best! Three of ours live too far away. We usually see them once a year. Sadly, due to lockdowns; we missed them this year.
















It is wonderful to see you making the most of this very special time.


----------



## ksalvagno

Adorable!


----------



## Goats Rock

Awwww! You have a very nice looking family!


----------



## Sfgwife

After a long day of workin on a friend's cows baby G and pappy were gettin ready for nappin in the recliner. G was great today for cow work! But he is a good baby anyway. He stayed all snug as a bug in his pack against me. He napped and smiled at peoples and chattered away at a few of the men. I always think it SO funny listening to the men talk to babies. It is ADORABLE!


----------



## ksalvagno

Cutie pie!


----------



## MellonFriend

He's getting an education on cows isn't he! :clever: Such a cutie!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my he’s grown! So handsome!
You guys look so happy with little G!


----------



## toth boer goats

Precious.


----------



## luvmyherd

Such fun!!


----------



## Sfgwife

This boy and that finger now. He is too funny with it! He was havin fun in the sun with his mammy. The others were time for mornin chores with Grams this mornin.

And if you are the prayin type... please say a few for them. G is gonna be gettin a super boy helmet soon. His noggin is gettin too flat on the back side of it. So he gets the noggin boggin to fix it. I SO think it is because they make them lay babies on their backs to sleep now. Sarah asked the cranial doc if they see a lot of this now and they said yep. That it is becoming commonplace. And me as an old mama hates layin him on his back for sleeps. Babies are supposed be on their bellies dangit! But i follow the rules and do like i am should.


----------



## ksalvagno

Funny! He is just too cute!


----------



## MellonFriend

My youngest sister had the flat noggin thing go on with her. I'm sure he'll be just fine. (thumbup) He has such blue eyes! What a smile!


----------



## toth boer goats

:inlove:


----------



## Sfgwife

G's keeper for many of our chores. And a huge part of my heart is my woofhound.


----------



## MellonFriend

What a beautiful dog! What's his/her name?


----------



## Sfgwife

MellonFriend said:


> What a beautiful dog! What's his/her name?


Thanks! His name is Poseidon.... Si. He is almost nine now and slowin down a bit. But he still must be where mama is cause he never knows when mama might say help me. And he is right there to steady me or lean on me to help me get up or simply walkin home. . And now with G he stays beside him when i go into places the stroller cannot. He will not let the birds be nosy at the stroller lol.


----------



## MellonFriend

Awww that's so sweet!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aww! Little G's so sweet. Yep, babies can go on their tum! I agree. G's old enough to roll over if he wants off it. I'll bet soon he'll be up on his knees ready to race across the floor after Poseidon


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Aww! Little G's so sweet. Yep, babies can go on their tum! I agree. G's old enough to roll over if he wants off it. I'll bet soon he'll be up on his knees ready to race across the floor after Poseidon


He rolls over a little bit. And omg not crawling lol! We nit even thinkin bout that. Hahahaha


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww


----------



## Sfgwife

I have not posted in this for a long while. This Grams gig is pretty amazing! G has been with us quite a bit the last months because his dad had shoulder surgery. Now his mama started a new job a d for a while she only works sat, sun and mon. So g only comes mondays now. And gah i miss that lil boy! He jas loads of teefs now, his own little personality and ADORES the chickens. Lol! He likes the other livestock but the birds are his loves. He loves him so e food and juice. Goldfish and bananas are his all time favs. He says a few words and bathime is the bomb! Oh! Dunk and Pappy are his heroes lol!


----------



## MellonFriend

Aww, such good pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FizzyGoats

He’s adorable! Love those big blue eyes.


----------



## ksalvagno

What a cutie!


----------



## luvmyherd

Oh my gosh!!! He's a real little person now.


----------



## Goats Rock

Aww. Boy, he is sure sprouting like a little weed! What a handsome little guy!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Hehehe, there’s that stinker! He’s getting bigger by leaps and bounds....is he chasin Posideon yet?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Saw this thread for the first time, and gosh, it's all been wonderful. Chicken little isn't so little anymore. Sorry to read your days with G are being cut back for a while, know there will be times you'll miss him.


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------

